# Taurine dosing while on clen.



## Lulu66

How much taurine is needed to alleviate the cramps while running clen?


----------



## 69nites

Lulu66 said:


> How much taurine is needed to alleviate the cramps while running clen?


2 grams a day. Plus whatever is in the monsters I drink.


----------



## Lulu66

Im up at 3 grams a days And the damn cramps still messing with me. Imma try upping it some more to see what happens.


----------



## Lulu66

Running at 3 mg a day for a few days now and cramps are gone.


----------



## 63Vette

I run 4ed when I run dbol and Clen both ... split dose 2gms am and 2gms pm (not counting whatever is in my workout supps). I probably piss a gram of it out but back pumps and calf pumps take me down... and I ain't having it bro!!


----------



## PillarofBalance

ugh clen cramps... First time I used it I walked into the gym for leg day, pulled a ham warming up and walked right back out... 3g of taurine per day for me plus I drink all sorts of juice, gatorade etc..


----------



## 69nites

I've had a Clen cramp in my calf that made it extremely difficult to walk for at least a week.

Taurine and water keep that away.


----------



## 63Vette

I always get calf pumps or cramps first... then the back pumps/cramps are usually a day or so behind them. I say pumps or cramps because they will sometimes alternate between the two. I keep a kilo of PrimaForce Taurine on hand.

By the way, mixing creatine, taurine and glutamine in pre and intra workout drinks works GREAT- especially on hot days when you have outside cardio runs.


----------



## 69nites

63Vette said:


> I always get calf pumps or cramps first... then the back pumps/cramps are usually a day or so behind them. I say pumps or cramps because they will sometimes alternate between the two. I keep a kilo of PrimaForce Taurine on hand.
> 
> By the way, mixing creatine, taurine and glutamine in pre and intra workout drinks works GREAT- especially on hot days when you have outside cardio runs.


I actually use ON CGT 10 for my taurine and creatine. Great stuff.


----------



## beasto

5 grams worked excellent for me so I always stuck with it. Try it out!!!


----------

